# Help Figure Out Who's Who (have pics and tentative names)



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently added 10 Peacocks/Haps all at the same time from a reputable LFS. I have the names to them or at least what the store said their names are but since I got them all at once and they're all juvies, I'm having a hard time figuring out who's who. It wouldn't matter so much for now but I just lost one and want to replace it while they are all still the same size so I need to know what I lost. Also if anyone can help confirm male or female that would be great. All fish are 2"- 2 1/2". *Click on images for High Res pics and more detail!*

1) blueish lips and blue tips on pelvic and dorsal fin:

2) This is the one that died:
 
3)

4) Yellow patch developing behind gills:
 
5) Very strong blue tones throughout:
 
6)
 
7) Blue head. Orange developing behind gills. Orange trim on all fins. Horizontal line starting to connect vertical barring? Camera doesn't do this one justice:
 
8 )
 
9) Dorsal, anal fin and tail all have defined red trim that camera doesn't really capture well:
 
10)


Here are the 10 names that I *think* I have in no particular order:
Aulonocara koningsi (Blue Regal)
Aulonocara baenschi (Benga, New yellow Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Flavescent, Usisya)
Protomelas fenestratus
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Copadichromis borleyi (Red Fin, Kadango)
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Electric Blue, Ahli)
Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) Lake Victoria
Astatotilapia latifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens)
Haplochromis sp. "Flame Back" (Lake Kyoga)


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

FlyHigh said:


> 8 )Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) Lake Victoria


Nope. Not even a Victorian cichlid at all



FlyHigh said:


> 9) Astatotilapia latifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens)


Not even close to Astatotilapia latifasciata. At first glance I thought it was a female victorian, but the anal fin isn't yellowish. Best guess is Pundamilia pundamilia but that is purely a guess.



FlyHigh said:


> 10)Haplochromis sp. "Flame Back" (Lake Kyoga)


Not Haplochromis sp. "Flame Back". Looks to be one of the Hap #44 (thickskins. (Sold as Haplochromis obliquidens.)

Kevin


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

thank you so much for your response. The order I listed the names had no relationship to the order I posted the pictures though. Since I am not sure which fish is which, I didn't want to attempt to put names to each fish and maybe bias someone's answers. I just listed the fish I think that I have in hopes that people can help me match the names to the appropriate fish. I'm sorry if I confused you. 

Having said that, maybe you could help put some of those names in random order to the pictures?


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

I think you may be on the right track that #10 might then be the Astatotilapia latifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens)


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

FlyHigh said:


> I think you may be on the right track that #10 might then be the Astatotilapia latifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens)


The fish sold as Zebra Obliquidens is Astatotilapia latifasciata which isn't what you have.

The fish sold as Haplochromis Obliquidens is Haplochromis sp. #44 which is what I believe you have.

Kevin
(I have no idea what order you meant them to be in.)


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys I'm so sorry for the confusion. The list of names of the fish are not in any order. They are just the names of the fish given to me by the LFS and I posted them to help give everyone here trying to help me ID these pics a place to start. I wish I could edit my first post to help clarify this and I appreciate everyone's effort in helping me figure out which fish is which. It becomes especially hard when the names that the fish are sold as are not accurate. At a minimum, I'd like to know which fish is the one I lost. That would be picture number 2. Again, you could use the list of names of the fish I got from the LFS to help ID but they are there as a guide to help people put a name to a picture. The list of names does not correlate to the order of the pictures. It's just a list of what I believe I have. You guys have been so helpful at this site. Sorry for the confusion. Thank you. 

If you could let me know: Picture 1 is........., Picture 2 is............. I guess that would be the best.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

This would be my best guess using the names I was given. I know there are people with far, far more experience then I have who could better assist me. The more I try to match the names I was given to the pictures in the profile and library section, the more I begin to doubt some of the names I was given. I trust you guys more then the store.

1) Sciaenochromis fryeri (Electric Blue, Ahli)

2) No idea. This is the one that died
 
3) Not sure
 
4) Aulonocara baenschi (Benga, New yellow Regal) 
 
5) Aulonocara koningsi (Blue Regal)
 
6) I can't find any profile that matches this one with the red/orange on every fin with no barring
 
7) Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) vertical bars becoming "H"s 
 
8 ) Aulonocara stuartgranti (Flavescent, Usisya) no color yet, maybe female?
 
9) Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) Lake Victoria (Thanks Kevin)
 
10) Haplochromis sp. #44 (Thanks Kevin)


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

FlyHigh said:


> 9) Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) Lake Victoria (Thanks Kevin)





StructureGuy said:


> Best guess is Pundamilia pundamilia but that is purely a guess.


Not nyererei...... Pundamilia pundamilia (maybe?)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2575

Kevin


----------



## Onyxdawn (Oct 29, 2009)

IMHO

#6 = Copadichromis borleyi

Juvie or female

Some of mine show barring, some don't. Seems to depend on hierarchy and mood.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you both. Onyxdawn, Copadichromis borleyi is one of the fish on my list. None of the pics in the profile section for that fish showed the red fins so I wan't sure about him. He is a juvie though and no more then 2 inches yet.

Any thoughts on the one I lost, #2?


----------

